# Tiny hole on Pleco's dorsal fin...



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I used the pic on this site as a reference, this is NOT my acual pleco. Anyway, I noticed my pleco has a small hole on its dorsal fin right where I made the white circle. There are no other holes or marks at all on the pleco, he looks great other than that. Any ideas?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would only say it could have ripped its fins with your decors like rocks and woods. Melafix should be able to fix that.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

It should be fine. Just keep the water clean and the fin should repair itself. I also had my L-018 that had a ripped dorsal, but never really dwelled on it. After awhile, I happened to look and it's dorsal was fine.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay, that's what I thought. But I treated the tank twice with Melafix over the past month and a half for other problems with fish, but the hole still remains. I noticed it several weeks ago, and thought it would either repair itself, or get worse. 

The weird thing is, the hole looks like a perfect circle. But thanks for the input, and I'll surely keep my water clean, and an eye on it.


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

My common and royal used to rip there fins all the time fighting with the devils pleco (my old L204), never treated with meds, just made sure water quality was top notch and they repaired themselves in a matter of days, amazingly fast tbh.

Does seem a little long for no improvement but you are already keeping your eye on it so just carry that on and im sure all will be good


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

it should be fine


----------

